# Fostex amazingly cool cone design



## skydeaner (Mar 25, 2006)

This is what i am referring to.I always wonder with something like this though, if it were actually better, wouldn't more companies be doing it? I dunno, maybe no, all i know is it looks freakin awesome! If i had 6 grand to spend on home theater subs, i would totally rock a pair of these in a huge enclosure under my TV.


----------



## skydeaner (Mar 25, 2006)

no love for cool design, or has it been discussed to death already, lol


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

That cone scares the **** out of me. I wonder if it increases functional SD?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

For the money, it better.


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn, I thought Critical Mass was expensive...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats rediculous. I dont care how good it "sounds". No reason for a price that high, especially considering the VERY NARROW band of audio it will actually be playing. People get so hyped up over subs for some crazy reason. You could build a complete and killer whole system for that kind of money. Wow.

It definitely looks funky as hell too.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I think that is more of a woofer then a sub.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

check out the spider.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, its a large-format midrange. 5mm x-max. Would be a monster in a 3-way, runs to 2.5k

Neat design IMO.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Reminds me of those kenwood subs with the plastic cones.


----------



## stoeszilla (Jul 9, 2007)

They make a 5" full-ranger with the same spider and surround design...for only $250, almost half-price! Yikes! Slightly more affordable for that "technology" applied to your HT system...is it worth it, though?

Fostex FE138ES-R Limited Edition 5" Full Range from Madisound


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

The UDR surround and the alnico mag make it a beauty. Look at the initial price of 138es-R. FF85k, es-R's and the Sigma drivers use the UDR surround. The Sigma series and es-R's also has the similar cone. The f120a and f200a have the alnico magnets, as well as the es-R's.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

The description reads like an April Fool's joke. Probably perfect for snaring audiophools.


----------

